# Need Ideas on Attaching 3" Glass Globe To Top Of Walking Cane



## stixman (Jul 22, 2013)

Just got a nice order for two carved snake walking canes, however the customer wants me to attach a glass">http://www.ultimateglobes.com/3-Caribbean-Blue-Paperweight-p/kf-gpw80g-cb.htm"]glass ball approximately 3" in diameter to the top of the walkingcane.

I am at a loss on how to do this.

Any suggestions?

Thanks,


----------



## Rad (Feb 19, 2013)

I bought a special drill bit awhile back to do exactly what your talking about! I havn't tried it yet, but the idea is to drill a hole and insert a rod to hold the two together. I think it will work -- my pieces are round polished stone. They make bits for stone and glass.
But I would use a drill press and find a way to clamp the object down, you will probably have to make a jig to hold it -- all doable!


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

Yes RAD your right about the press and clamp also it will need a constant supply of water to run over it to keep the glass from shattering whilst being drilled other than that you could use expoy resin .

Whatever you use if the pole is dropped it will shatter on impact if it falls on a hard surface.

Also if a steel rod is used depending on how tight a fit it is the rod will expand and contract inside the glass which may cause it to crack..

The only materail i have used when working with glass is copper. it has simular expansion and contraction rates as glass

You can place thin copper between two sheets of glass and it well melt together when fired and provided its aanealed correctly it will be fine.Its about the only metal that will do this


----------



## gdenby (Apr 27, 2013)

I looked up the globe, and found that it is manufactured by the Alexander Kalifano company. The company site says that the body of the globe is opalite. I find that there is a man made substance called opalite. Given the price, I'd suppose it is the man made substance, and not the much I found a reference that says it is 2.5 on the Mohs scale, which makes it somewhat harder than plaster of paris, maybe as soft as copper. I can't find any info in if it is brittle.

Mineral opalite, a variety of true opal is very hard and brittle. The only examples I've found online show rather small stones, maybe 2" long. Again, this leads me to think the globe is the man made substance.

Good luck. My experience w. such things is negligible. Perhaps have the customer take it to a jewelry shop, or contact the Kalifano co. and see if they will offer advise.


----------



## JJireh (Feb 7, 2013)

It has inlays, so I am fairly certain it is solid and can be drilled fairly safely. (start with small bits )

This one is the same globe with what appears to be a bar through its center or at least holes in the top and bottom.

If this person is local, have them bring it to you and you can tell.

Make sure you have a disclaimer that this is an unknown variable and you can't be held liable for damage incurred under common circumstances.


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

I would have thought that you need to talk to a jewler to get the full understanding of the product even get him to drill it. To many variables wouldnt the company your puchasing it from do it or are they just middle men?

Its a nice idea put how pratical is it going to be if its your responsiblity ? Once drilled if poss. how will you mount it with a steel bar? would you shape the stick to cradle it?

Interesting to see what happens if you do it

At least it has got a lot of interest?

good luck


----------



## stixman (Jul 22, 2013)

I have been watching some video's on youtube about drilling glass.

I'm thinking that with the special drill bit, water and a slow drill I will give it a try.

I don't thank the customer plans to use the cane for walking, I believe it will be a ceremonial mace.


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

I went to uni late in life took my degree in three dimensional design and ended up doing glass sculpture .I have worked on a lot of diffrent glass projects usually art based so good luck glass can be a cow to drill.

but as long as you take it slowly whilst driling and ensure that the whole piece is covered in water it should be okay.The water will act both as a coolent and lubricant.

The information on this item seems vague to say the least but if it is a composite you should be okay ,just check there are no surface flaws.

Look forward to seeing the finished item so hope all goes well.


----------

